
Ask HN: Personal AI Study Buddy? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>I’ve been building a really useful qa bot and search engine as part of my CS master’s thesis, with the intention of helping you automatically extend your study and learning process to your laptop. The system answers questions, asks you about progress, and has a pretty good internal search across notes, files, emails. Would this be useful to folks if I open sourced it, or is it better left as just a research project
======
__initbrian__
sounds very helpful

